# Keeping front shoulder down



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Coache's corner is not the most active forum. I would recommend reposting this in the general forum. You will get more responses. There are some guys on here who are great at helping people with form issue and who will be glad to help you out.


----------



## FrankTheTank70 (Jan 27, 2021)

fgignac said:


> Coache's corner is not the most active forum. I would recommend reposting this in the general forum. You will get more responses. There are some guys on here who are great at helping people with form issue and who will be glad to help you out.


 Will do, thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

FrankTheTank70 said:


> Hey everyone, i need some advice. I having trouble keeping my front shoulder down when i shoot. At first i thought it might of been my draw length being set too shot for me so i increased it by 1/2 an inch but i still feel compressed. It’s currently set at 32” the max my pse evo nxt 35 LD goes to. Not sure what to try next. I’ve included some pictures of me at full draw. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 7363245
> View attachment 7363246
> View attachment 7363248


Ankles touching, so you can FEEL when you are standing up straight (vertical). You are leaning backwards.
Then, follow GRIV Thing a Week #2, and push DOWN the bow hand, and OUT (away from upper body) before you lift the bow arm. When you push your bow hand wrist down and away, the clavicle (collar bone) will follow, so bow shoulder will drop. We call this the SCOOP motion.


----------

